# Integer in Label->Text ausgeben



## Test (7. August 2003)

Wie kann ich unter VC++ einen Integer so umwandeln das er im Label-Text ausgegeben werden kann?


----------



## Sinac (7. August 2003)

IntToStr(int);

glaub ich...


----------



## Test (7. August 2003)

Währe natürlich toll wenn es so einfach wie beim C++ Builder ist. Leider funktioniert dieser Befehl nicht oder hab ich vergessen was zu includen?


----------



## Sinac (7. August 2003)

Oh, war das VCL?
hmpf, sorry...


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. August 2003)

itoa heisst die Funktion dazu, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ansonsten einfach den Wert als string casten - müsste IMHO eigentlich auch funktionieren.

Ausserdem wär es noch hilfreich, wenn Du uns mitteilen würdest, welche String-Klasse Du benutzen willst.


----------



## Test (7. August 2003)

So lautet die Fehlermeldung:
error C2664: 'System::Windows::Forms::Control::set_Text': Konvertierung des Parameters 1 von 'int' in 'System::String __gc *' nicht möglich


----------



## rockbaer (7. August 2003)

versuchs mit SetDlgItemInt


```
UINT z;

SetDlgItemInt(hDlg, IDC_LABEL, z, FALSE);
```

TRUE für signed ausgaben oder FALSE für unsigned.
Wenn du diese API benutzt, brauchst du z noch nicht mal in einen string umzuwandeln.


----------



## Kachelator (7. August 2003)

@test:





> So lautet die Fehlermeldung:
> error C2664: 'System::Windows::Forms::Control::set_Text': Konvertierung des Parameters 1 von 'int' in 'System::String __gc *' nicht möglich


Das ist doch .net, oder? Kein VC++6?

@sinac: 





> VCL?


 Was ist den VCL? Kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. August 2003)

> Was ist den VCL? Kenn ich gar nicht.


VCL = Visual Component Library.
Das ist das "Framework" von Delphi und dem C++ Builder von Borland, genau wie die MFC von Visual C++ ist - nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die MFC an vielen Stellen ziemlich zusammengemogelt wirkt.


----------



## Kachelator (8. August 2003)

> VCL = Visual Component Library.


 Vielen Dank!


> ...dass die MFC an vielen Stellen ziemlich zusammengemogelt wirkt.


 Da ist was dran.


----------



## Test (8. August 2003)

Ja es ist .net und da lautet die einfache Lösung:
int test=4;
label1->Text=test.ToString();


----------

